# Concealer, Foundation and Blot Powder For NW45...



## uniquelydivine (Mar 6, 2007)

Here I am again...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...I used to live in DC, and when I went to the store, they told me I'm an NW45 in Select Cover Up Concealer and Studio Stick Foundation and Dark in Blot Powder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So I moved to Florida, and went to a store and now they tell me Ima NW40 in Studio Stick Concealer and NW45 in Studio Stick Foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

I went to another MAC store and they said that Ima Deep Dark in Blot Powder  .

So I went and did the MAC Chat with an MA on the MAC website and they said to use Studio Finish Concealer and Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 .

I've never worn makeup before, and I think my best bet is to go to a MAC store and see what the artist can do for me or let them try something on my face.

My face is VERY oily and I use MAC Blot Film and Oil Control.

What should I do in regards to choosing the best and right concealer, foundation and blot powder for my skin tone?

What color Blot Powder shoud I use if Ima NW45? (y'all could also look at the pic).

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## doniad101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I am also NW45. I can use either dark or deep dark in MAC blot. I like deep dark better(dont know why, but I think it just suites my skin tone better), but I can use either. I can also mix them both together. See, blot powder only has a low percentage of color in it. 

You should try all of the foundations/concealers etc. that interests you and look at them in a mirror outside(daylight) and find one that matches perfectly along your jawline. 

It will be a lot of fun to find out what the MAC artist would come up with for a look for you, but you need to explain the type of look your going for. Dont forget that there are other companies out there besides MAC that cater to darker skin women, like Fashion Fair and the Covergirl Queen Collection(just a *couple* of names to throw out there). Just have fun and find a look thats right for you.

I havent personally found any interest in MAC foundations b/c I use a mineral makeup that works perfect for my skin type and color. So I do wish you tons of luck on finding stuff that works for you. It has taken me a little over a year to just to find the right foundation, finishing powder(mac blot), my lips but better lipsticks, quite a few glosses that I love and some blushes that I really like. I am still on the look out for a nice highlighter for under the brow(although I think I have found one, yay me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), concealer, eyeliner, mascara and brow gel. It takes some time, but have fun while your at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it'll totally pay off at the end when you get that flawless look thats right for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good Luck!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and you are soo pretty by the way! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uniquelydivine* 

 
_Here I am again...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I used to live in DC, and when I went to the store, they told me I'm an NW45 in Select Cover Up Concealer and Studio Stick Foundation and Dark in Blot Powder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So I moved to Florida, and went to a store and now they tell me Ima NW40 in Studio Stick Concealer and NW45 in Studio Stick Foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

I went to another MAC store and they said that Ima Deep Dark in Blot Powder  .

So I went and did the MAC Chat with an MA on the MAC website and they said to use Studio Finish Concealer and Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 .

I've never worn makeup before, and I think my best bet is to go to a MAC store and see what the artist can do for me or let them try something on my face.

My face is VERY oily and I use MAC Blot Film and Oil Control.

What should I do in regards to choosing the best and right concealer, foundation and blot film for my skin tone?

What color Blot Powder shoud I use if Ima NW45? (y'all could also look at the pic).

Any advice is appreciated!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 7, 2007)

You have to try a lot to find the color and texture that you like. I would suggest asking the MA for samples of the foundation (Sephora and some other counter do that). It might help if you can go home and apply it. Lancome and perscriptives have foundation that blends/adapts to your tone. Traceless by perscriptives is a good "starter" foundation that can match your color well. You must try other brands to find the best shade.


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree with the previous posts.  It may take awhile and try everything always in natural light.  I know my counter will allow you to return foundation if it does not suit you once you take home and try it in natural light.

I have alot of Golden undertones.  I can wear NW45 Studio Fix Powder and Select Cover Up Concealer or I can wear NC50 Satin Finish Foundation.  But, if the picture is of you, you are probably NW40-NW45.

Good Luck.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uniquelydivine* 

 
_Here I am again...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I used to live in DC, and when I went to the store, they told me I'm an NW45 in Select Cover Up Concealer and Studio Stick Foundation and Dark in Blot Powder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So I moved to Florida, and went to a store and now they tell me Ima NW40 in Studio Stick Concealer and NW45 in Studio Stick Foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

I went to another MAC store and they said that Ima Deep Dark in Blot Powder  .

So I went and did the MAC Chat with an MA on the MAC website and they said to use Studio Finish Concealer and Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 .

I've never worn makeup before, and I think my best bet is to go to a MAC store and see what the artist can do for me or let them try something on my face.

My face is VERY oily and I use MAC Blot Film and Oil Control.

What should I do in regards to choosing the best and right concealer, foundation and blot powder for my skin tone?

What color Blot Powder shoud I use if Ima NW45? (y'all could also look at the pic).

Any advice is appreciated!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Judging from your photo you look like an NW45. The reason why they said you are NW40 is because usually if you use or need a concealer, we go a shade or 2 lighter to cover imperfections or dark circles. So for foundations, you should be NW45. If you are oily you can try the Studio Fix or the Studio Fix fluid but if you want to just go for a more natural look, then I would suggest just using concealer in areas you need it and maybe a little powder.  For the blot powder shade, I'd say Deep Dark would suit you better. Dark looks ashy, even on me and I'm an NC45.
Hope that helped.


----------

